# OMG :( anna and mia



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 6, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this... But I think the health forum is the right place... I just saw something really sad...    ... I don't know if anyone post this already... but I think it's horrible... i just find it... and Im like: WTF? ...

Its about websites, pages, and forums pro anna and mia... i was like: what is that? (i saw it on an email, the email was a list to protest aginst those pages)... and then, i get on google and i put anna and mia (like an inocent girl) and my heart was like: omg... ... there were thousands of pages pro anna and mia... it was really sad... those are horrible diseases... and it make me feel really sad... I know its not my problem if im not into that.. but really, a page that promotes something so dangerous that could kill you?... i mean.. i remember a thread that said.. how to lose 13 pounds in 3 days... i remember i tought wha is wrong with them... that's not healthy... if they want to lose weight... they should do it the healthy way.. with exercise.. and if they wanna diet... go to a doctor.. 

ok... now i realize what im doing, jejeje, but i had to let it out :S 

What do you think about it?

Love, Nat


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 6, 2007)

'Ana' and 'Mia' sites have been around for years now, and yes - it's very sad. But from what I understand... it's not just about wanting to diet or lose weight - it's about issues of control and self image. Those websites are not about trying to do anything in a 'healthy' way, but of celebrating and chasing after the images glorified by very powerful mental illnesses.


----------



## Tina (Aug 7, 2007)

Saw the thread title and thought you were referring to paysite models.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 7, 2007)

Ana and Mia are mental illnesses, the ppl that have it see they're bodies fat even when the scale says "you weight 60 lbs." 

In the end, only so much we can do (not being doctors) so don't worry and don't get down, even if you met one of those girls you can't really do anything hun. 

So... can I please get a smile from you Nastya?  Pretty please?


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Those websites are not about trying to do anything in a 'healthy' way, but of celebrating and chasing after the images glorified by very powerful mental illnesses.



 ur so right about everything you said... i just wish i could help them..


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Saw the thread title and thought you were referring to paysite models.



jajajaja xD... after i saw it published i tought it was going to sound weird xD


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 7, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Ana and Mia are mental illnesses, the ppl that have it see they're bodies fat even when the scale says "you weight 60 lbs."
> 
> In the end, only so much we can do (not being doctors) so don't worry and don't get down, even if you met one of those girls you can't really do anything hun.
> 
> So... can I please get a smile from you Nastya?  Pretty please?



.. :s... i've never met any "ana or mia" girl personally... but if i meet them i'll try to do something xD, even if its not much, i would love to help her !

So... no u cant get a smile from me ... u get a lot of smiles!!! and hugs n kisses too... if u want  :blush:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 8, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> .. :s... i've never met any "ana or mia" girl personally... but if i meet them i'll try to do something xD, even if its not much, i would love to help her !
> 
> So... no u cant get a smile from me ... u get a lot of smiles!!! and hugs n kisses too... if u want  :blush:



Of course!!!!  .


----------

